
My thoughts from IETF 96 - okket
http://blog.apnic.net/2016/07/28/thoughts-ietf-96/
======
daenney
For an entry that's titled "My thoughts on" it seems to mostly be a report on
what happened with very little comment or reflection, except for the 6MAN
section (and one or two other lines).

I'm not entirely sure what to takeaway from this either.

------
ralfd
Interesting how this is since half a day on the front page with zero comments

~~~
tptacek
The IETF is less and less relevant. For instance: how much of this is Huston
talking about random DNS things, like DNSSEC and extensions, that will never
be meaningfully deployed?

